

T-Shirts for VCs - webwright
http://www.vcwear.com/

======
aneesh
Wow, I'd buy one except the shirts are seriously 100 bucks. I thought they
were joking.

~~~
andrewhyde
We will put some on 'startup' pricing soon.

~~~
dkokelley
You should offer the exact same shirts for "startup" price and come up with
some reason why the VCs should pay the $100.

Price discrimination at its finest!

Great job with the site though. I liked the VC Powerpoint.

Edit: Also, I had an idea for a shirt.

"Money, or power?

Yes. I'm a VC."

~~~
andrewhyde
You just might see that as a shirt... loved it.

~~~
dkokelley
Thanks! :)

If it makes it, do you think I could get a discount from the $100 for it?

~~~
andrewhyde
Most definitely.

------
dcurtis
Wow, this is pure genius.

Especially love how the shirts are ridiculously expensive and next to the "buy
this shirt" button there's a "buy this company" button that actually works.

~~~
ph0rque
although I'd ask for at least $1M...

~~~
andrewhyde
We would have, but Google Checkout maxes out at 100k

~~~
ph0rque
So why not ask for $100k for 10%? :~)

~~~
andrewhyde
if you can get it, more power to you

------
wallflower
Maybe they can find unique capitalistic synergies with StartupSchwag.com

------
luccastera
The coolest part is that Andrew Hyde (founder of Startup Weekend) and his
friend built this during a plane ride. Awesome!

------
aston
Best part: they're _undershirts_. As in, the dude you're pitching to could be
wearing it, and you'd have no clue...

------
redorb
Can i get some sales stats? thinking of getting angel funding? ;)

------
daniel-cussen
"Don't pitch me, bro."

Priceless.

------
Frocer
The pitch is hilarious!

